
PagerDuty’s New Mobile Incident Management App - joelambe
http://blog.pagerduty.com/2013/10/pagerduty-mobile-incident-management/
======
MiguelHudnandez
I was pleasantly surprised by the update. It's so much easier to acknowledge
an incident and prevent phone calls or other escalation while I'm working on
the issue.

I feel like PagerDuty now really does its job and then gets out of the way,
which is exactly what I want after I get a PD alert.

It's just unfortunate that your brand has to be associated with the dreadful
feeling I get when something breaks.

~~~
philsnow
Would you feel better or worse if your alerting system were down and Yoh
didn't see that your site has been hard down for hours? When something I'm
babysitting breaks and I get a timely notification of that, I'm quite happy
that I received that notification.

~~~
MiguelHudnandez
I appreciate the monitoring and happily pay to renew it every month. But I
involuntarily cringe when I get a billing e-mail from PagerDuty, or a
newsletter or something.

This is because the name itself has been burned into my mind as a reason for
dread. "What's broken" "How bad is it?"

It seems pavlovian.

------
jasonlotito
As a user of PagerDuty, this is most welcome. The only unfortunate thing was
that I was just on call before the update and won't be on call again until
January.

------
clauretano
It is worth noting, you'll need to log back in after installing the update.
Doing an iCloud restore of your iPhone has also triggered a logout in the
past. Basically, never have push notification as your only notification
method. Also a reason to consider sticking to manual app updating.

The app is much faster, and much better looking, but I can't help but think
functionality has taken a backseat. While before it would tell me not only
that I was on call, but what on call schedule I was currently on call for on
the same screen. Many people use multiple schedules to set up a primary and
secondary on call for a service. Now, it just tells me that I'm on call.. it
takes a lot of digging in the app to see which on call schedule.

~~~
jorts
PagerDuty support here. Thanks for the feedback. I'll pass it along to the dev
team. Any other feedback that you'd like to share with me would be much
appreciated.

~~~
clauretano
Heh, I feel silly for not having mentioned it in the Feedback form on the
site, your team has always been incredibly responsive to requests/concerns
submitted there.

My only other comment is that when you go to Users, and then select "On-Call
Now", it shows the escalation policy, and again not the on-call schedule
linked to that escalation policy. So for example, one might see a couple
people listed as on call for each escalation policy but it doesn't at all
indicate on that screen which schedule they're on call for. If I wanted to
manually use that screen to contact whoever the primary on call for networking
is, I'd have no way of knowing who to contact.

~~~
jorts
I just emailed you to continue this discussion offline. Thanks again!

